

How to Get Personal and Professional Value from Idle Web Surfing - yters
http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2008/05/15/how-to-get-personal-and-professional-value-from-idle-web-surfing/
The article's points are fairly obvious when you think about it, but I haven't seen enough emphasis on the <i>real</i> social network you can develop online in the articles I've read.  It is also helpful for me to realize web surfing isn't all necessarily wasted time and can actually be quite valuable.<p>Also, in the spirit of the article:<p>I found this at lifehacker.com.  Besides the regular sites, such as proggit, hn, &#38; /., I also semi-regularly check boingboing.net, makezine.com/blog, hackaday.com, aldaily.com, tcsdaily.com, and my old undergrad tutors' site: scriptoriumdaily.org.<p>boingboing, makezine, and hackaday all go together.  They focus on hacks, makezine and hackaday on the tech side and boingboing more on the cultural side.<p>aldaily and tcsdaily also go together, aldaily represents the humanities side of academia and tcsdaily represents the business/tech side of academia; though both are written informally.<p>The last one is written from a Christian perspective, but I usually find the articles to be pretty insightful, and if you are an atheist and don't get all these religious wingnuts you might get a better idea of what makes the more reasonable ones tick.
======
yters
The article's points are fairly obvious when you think about it, but I haven't
seen enough emphasis on the _real_ social network you can develop online in
the articles I've read. It is also helpful for me to realize web surfing isn't
all necessarily wasted time and can actually be quite valuable.

Also, in the spirit of the article:

I found this at lifehacker.com. Besides the regular sites, such as proggit,
hn, & /., I also semi-regularly check boingboing.net, makezine.com/blog,
hackaday.com, aldaily.com, tcsdaily.com, and my old undergrad tutors' site:
scriptoriumdaily.com.

boingboing, makezine, and hackaday all go together. They focus on hacks,
makezine and hackaday on the tech side and boingboing more on the cultural
side.

aldaily and tcsdaily also go together, aldaily represents the humanities side
of academia and tcsdaily represents the business/tech side of academia; though
both are written informally.

The last one is written from a Christian perspective, but I usually find the
articles to be pretty insightful, and if you are an atheist and don't get all
these religious wingnuts you might get a better idea of what makes the more
reasonable ones tick.

